
How Bank of America sniped my domain - harshnisar
http://harshnisar.github.io/posts/me-vs-bankofamerica/
======
madprops
I always get a bit anxious when searching for a good domain because I think
someone might be analyzing these queries and might reserve the name before me
if they want to.

------
gii2
I've heard similar stories from people trying to buy from GoDaddy.

~~~
harshnisar
Is it? I came to the conclusion it was my Twitter and GH goofup.

How would GoDaddy directly benefit from this?

~~~
Nadya
There's a lot of stories about people searching for a domain on GoDaddy,
seeing a good deal - and by the time they fill out the information the domain
is purchased. By who? By GoDaddy.

[http://antigodaddy.com/](http://antigodaddy.com/)

~~~
harshnisar
But this one was bought by CSC Global which is a corporation in itself.
Ofcourse, unless GoDaddy sells the information and has some sort of
partnership with CSC.

Tbh, I think CSC's modus has to be murkier than just scanning the interweb for
empty pointing domains and clues.

Edit: Shit, the horror. [http://antigodaddy.com](http://antigodaddy.com)

